# Irish times     e-paper



## enoxy (9 Apr 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has used this new product from Irish Times. I availed of the free trial and signed up for the year. 

I think it's really brilliant, a full replica digital replica of the newspaper, and is a fraction of what it would cost to buy the paper every day. I have no connection to the Irish Times - just a happy punter.


----------



## carpedeum (10 Apr 2010)

I don't think the e-paper concept will take off until the iPad and other portable tablet pc's really take off. What I find unattractive about the transfer from hard copy newsprint is the necessity to sit at a pc or laptop. My iPhone display is too small. When we can hold an iPad device that displays the page in full colour, but, with a good on screen perspective requiring minimum scrolling, while we sit in an armchair, couch, park bench, seat in a pub, seat on a train etc then the era of the e-paper will take over.

I agree with you. I think the Irish Times has been a world leader in this field and the e-paper is excellent.


----------



## Complainer (11 Apr 2010)

But the content is still available on the website for free? In the current economic environment, I can't see too many people spending to get a particular format.


----------



## enoxy (11 Apr 2010)

*irish times e-paper*

For 89 euro per annum I think it's worth it for access to the crossword and to actually see the layout of the paper, including small ads, notices etc. You can also look back at 30 days back issues. It's certainly better than paying 1.80 euro per day for the hard copy version.

The free online edition has some key stuff lacking for my requirements (most importanly the simplex x-word) but I'd agree that for most people it would probably be fine.

I would imagine Irish times will probably lessen the content on the free version gradually to get people to migrate over to an online 'pay as you read' model.


----------



## WaterSprite (11 Apr 2010)

The full paper is no longer available online for free, only certain articles.


----------



## VOR (12 Apr 2010)

Great to see the IT pushing ahead with such innovation. The Guardian also has an excellent app. From what you are saying it would seem to be much the same as the IT version. It downloads the full paper to your phone as soon as it picksup WiFi. That means you don't have to incur costly charges for clicking in and out during the day.
Unfortunately for me I will have to wait for the andriod apps to use either.


----------



## mtk (12 Apr 2010)

yeh


----------



## Complainer (12 Apr 2010)

mtk said:


> you can see a free digital online verision by using the library service's ( via their website) and unde rpopoular links view papers around the world and select ireland


Does this work from your home PC, or only when using the PC in the library?


----------



## enoxy (12 Apr 2010)

It works from a remote computer. Wow. I could have saved myself 89 euro if I knew about this. What a cool website.


----------



## mtk (13 Apr 2010)

yeh


----------



## Complainer (13 Apr 2010)

Care to share the direct link? Is it limited to library service members?


----------



## enoxy (13 Apr 2010)

http://www.dlrcoco.ie/library/

Click on Global Newspapers Online on RHS of screen.

You don't need to register or be a library card holder.


----------



## Complainer (13 Apr 2010)

Excellent!


----------



## Thirsty (15 Apr 2010)

Blocked now. :-(


----------



## Sunny (15 Apr 2010)

Thirsty said:


> Blocked now. :-(


 
Just keep trying. A limited number of people can use it at the same time. Can't believe this site has become public knowledge on the internet....Has been a wonderful secret for so long!


----------



## MANTO (15 Apr 2010)

Sunny said:


> Just keep trying. A limited number of people can use it at the same time. Can't believe this site has become public knowledge on the internet....Has been a wonderful secret for so long!


 
Bet it wont stay free for too much longer!


----------

